

In-person Swift/iOS8 training in Seattle - mikeyanderson
http://www.codefellows.org/blogs/code-fellows-switches-from-objective-c-to-swift-for-all-ios-courses

======
ivanoats
So, will your iOS development accelerator graduates be able to work on the
thousands of "legacy" Objective C apps?

